# birds everywhere



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, got back from spain last weekend, went out yesterday and bought bird food for for my feeders in the garden but not many birds about. put out sunflower seeds in two feeders and mixed birdseed on the two tables and today i must have 100 plus birds out there! absolute chaos with loads of greenfinches,chaffinches,goldfinches,bramblings,blackcaps,sparrows, great tits, blue tits, jays, and ? spotted woodpecker!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

show off!!!!!!

aldra


----------

